# Getting a v1.0 OG Xbox. Need some info!



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm getting a v1.0 OG Xbox and I plan to TSOP flash it. My question is, what bios should I flash it with and what makes it better than any other bios out there? So far, I think I want to go with Xecuter bios, but I'm not sure( I know it also depends on my TSOP chip, but I just want to decide before it arrives just in case). Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## driverdis (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> I'm getting a v1.0 OG Xbox and I plan to TSOP flash it. My question is, what bios should I flash it with and what makes it better than any other bios out there? So far, I think I want to go with Xecuter bios, but I'm not sure( I know it also depends on my TSOP chip, but I just want to decide before it arrives just in case). Thanks in advance for any advice.



Flash X2-5035 since you have a 1.0 that can fit it.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 13, 2018)

More importantly, check the super capacitor as those are known to be a bad component on <=1.5 consoles and are advised to be removed/replaced.


----------



## bootmonster (Feb 13, 2018)

Before you do that get the clock capacitor removed. As for bios,

X2 5035 is good for a 1.0


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> More importantly, check the super capacitor as those are known to be a bad component on <=1.5 consoles and are advised to be removed/replaced.


I also planned to remove the clock capacitor too. @driverdis What makes the X2-5035(the Xecuter bios, I assume) better than any other bios? Does it have more/better features?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tech3475 said:


> More importantly, check the super capacitor as those are known to be a bad component on <=1.5 consoles and are advised to be removed/replaced.


I also planned to remove the clock capacitor too. @driverdis What makes the X2-5035(the Xecuter bios, I assume) better than any other bios? Does it have more/better features?


----------



## driverdis (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> I also planned to remove the clock capacitor too. @driverdis What makes the X2-5035(the Xecuter bios, I assume) better than any other bios? Does it have more/better features?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



it is pretty much a wash, iND 5004 does pretty much everything people need and it is only 256k. The X2-5035 is 512k so it will only fit on 1.0 consoles, so might as well use the X2-5035 since it will fit.


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

driverdis said:


> it is pretty much a wash, iND 5004 does pretty much everything people need and it is only 256k. The X2-5035 is 512k so it will only fit on 1.0 consoles, so might as well use the X2-5035 since it will fit.


Are you on Kira's or L's side?


----------



## driverdis (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> Are you on Kira's or L's side?



Kira of course


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

driverdis said:


> Kira of course


That was the correct answer lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Forgot to ask, would this bios allow for me to do a hdd upgrade eventually?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 13, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-XT...728960?hash=item33d8ecca00:g:1YUAAOSwCJxZ5zwQ

I have an OG Xbox and am considering getting this, just posting it if the OP wants a cheap easy mod chip thingy.


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-XT...728960?hash=item33d8ecca00:g:1YUAAOSwCJxZ5zwQ
> 
> I have an OG Xbox and am considering getting this, just posting it if the OP wants a cheap easy mod chip thingy.


I'd prefer the TSOP method. I've considered this modchip if I can only find a v1.6 or I fuck up during flashing(I'm confident I can do this just fine, though). What about X3 bios? How would I go about flashing that one, as I can't seem to find a tutorial on that one anywhere(It seems like it has a lot more features than X2)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> I'd prefer the TSOP method. I've considered this modchip if I can only find a v1.6 or I fuck up during flashing(I'm confident I can do this just fine, though). What about X3 bios? How would I go about flashing that one, as I can't seem to find a tutorial on that one anywhere(It seems like it has a lot more features than X2)



http://x3.bustedchain.com/installation.html 

This probably has some information on it? 

But I think once you get your Xbox modded in anyway I think you can just download a disk from the internet somewhere with the BIOS's for what ever chip or mod you have installed or just modded BIOS file.  

I am not an Xbox expert by any means, I just happened to stumble on a video on youtube about that chip I linked and thought it looked super easy to install and set up. 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Aladin+XT was one of these video's lol


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> http://x3.bustedchain.com/installation.html
> 
> This probably has some information on it?
> 
> ...


And it can be done without the X3 modchip, right? I originally wanted one of those, but they are impossible to find these days and if you somehow do manage to find one, they are outrageously priced(only one I found was on eBay for 400USD, an absurdly insane amount). If I can just TSOP that bios, that might open they way to later modification like LCD support in the future. Seems possible with the link you posted if I flash from the hdd or disc, maybe?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> And it can be done without the X3 modchip, right? I originally wanted one of those, but they are impossible to find these days and if you somehow do manage to find one, they are outrageously priced(only one I found was on eBay for 400USD, an absurdly insane amount). If I can just TSOP that bios, that might open they way to later modification like LCD support in the future. Seems possible with the link you posted if I flash from the hdd or disc, maybe?



yeah I think you can just TSOP flash or do a soft mod or that chip I linked would make things more easier. 

http://xbmcxbox.bigcartel.com/product/xbox-softmod-kit-includes-usb-memory-card-splinter-cell

Something else to consider but 60 bucks.


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> yeah I think you can just TSOP flash or do a soft mod or that chip I linked would make things more easier.
> 
> http://xbmcxbox.bigcartel.com/product/xbox-softmod-kit-includes-usb-memory-card-splinter-cell
> 
> Something else to consider but 60 bucks.


I already have the stuff to softmod(Splinter Cell, Xbox to Female USB, and my PSP w/ 1GB pro duo is what I'm gonna use for itand I already had most of that stuff beforehand and paid far less for what I still needed). Softmod is required for TSOP flashing anyways. I'm just trying to figure out how to flash the X3 3294 bios to the TSOP, probably from the hdd.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> I already have the stuff to softmod(Splinter Cell, Xbox to Female USB, and my PSP w/ 1GB pro duo is what I'm gonna use for itand I already had most of that stuff beforehand and paid far less for what I still needed). Softmod is required for TSOP flashing anyways. I'm just trying to figure out how to flash the X3 3294 bios to the TSOP, probably from the hdd.



Here is a tutorial on it will explain it I think.


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Here is a tutorial on it will explain it I think.



I already know how to softmod it. I actually first learned it from Mr.Mario's video there lol. TSOP flashing is completely different as it changes your bios on your TSOP chip, but also requires the softmod to be done first. Softmodding one of these things is child's play. I want to replace the Xbox's stock bios with a custom one(preferably the Xecuter one, but I'm trying to research the pros and cons of the bios' before coming to a definitive conclusion. So far, X3 3294 is looking really good to me, as long as it doesn't require the X3 chip and can be flashed to the TSOP, otherwise I'm stuck with X2 5035, if I continue to pursue Xecuter, which has less features than X3)


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 13, 2018)

Why exactly do you want to TSOP? 

Afaik the only real benefit over hdd based softmod is that you dont need to lock the hdd.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 13, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-XT...728960?hash=item33d8ecca00:g:1YUAAOSwCJxZ5zwQ
> 
> I have an OG Xbox and am considering getting this, just posting it if the OP wants a cheap easy mod chip thingy.


Yeah i soldered that in mine long time ago. I'm happy with it


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Why exactly do you want to TSOP?
> 
> Afaik the only real benefit over hdd based softmod is that you dont need to lock the hdd.


That's exactly why. I want to eventually upgrade my hdd and the softmod method seems really annoying, having to unlock and unlock it and all that jazz. Seems easy enough to do, so why not?


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 13, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> That's exactly why. I want to eventually upgrade my hdd and the softmod method seems really annoying, having to unlock and unlock it and all that jazz. Seems easy enough to do, so why not?



Fair enough, although I never really had any problems in the past using my bios dump and ftp backup (with shadow c disabled).


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Fair enough, although I never really had any problems in the past using my bios dump and ftp backup (with shadow c disabled).


Looks like X2 is my way to go too. X3 has hardware dependancies that, without the X3 modchip, will not work. Sucks too, because I eventually want to pimp my shit out. Without that almost impossible to find/unreasonably priced chip, it can't be done Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 13, 2018)

If enough people agree with me that there's still a market for these kinds of products voice your opinions here: http://team-xecuter.com/forums/threads/143569-Open-Letter-to-Team-Xecuter-Regarding-X3-Modchip/page2


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 19, 2018)

Quick question: Is it ok to solder the TSOP points and remove the clock capacitor before installing the softmod? I'm still waiting for my xbox to USB cord and I'm gonna be waiting for a while for it, because it's coming from China. I already have my Xbox open and the motherboard out, so I can clean it. I was thinking I should do this now before I put it back together. Is it safe to do this or is the softmod required before I unlock TSOP rewriting and clock capacitor removal?


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 19, 2018)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 20, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> Quick question: Is it ok to solder the TSOP points and remove the clock capacitor before installing the softmod? I'm still waiting for my xbox to USB cord and I'm gonna be waiting for a while for it, because it's coming from China. I already have my Xbox open and the motherboard out, so I can clean it. I was thinking I should do this now before I put it back together. Is it safe to do this or is the softmod required before I unlock TSOP rewriting and clock capacitor removal?


Does anyone know the answer to this question right here? I really need to know this!


----------



## Magnus Hydra (Feb 22, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this question right here? I really need to know this!


yes it is fine to do both. however a revision 1.6 console doesn’t have a TSOP flash chip, so this method won’t work, you’ll need to buy a modchip instead. Also, If your motherboard is a revision 1.6 motherboard, you will need to replace the capacitor with a new one, or else it won't boot (though it is unnecessary to remove it because they are different capacitors than previous models).


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Feb 22, 2018)

Magnus Hydra said:


> yes it is fine to do both. however if its a 1.6 the time cap, u cant remove it. It has to be there.


I have a 1.0 but thanks for answering me. I can finally finish this now that I know!


----------



## Magnus Hydra (Feb 22, 2018)

Blaze Uchiha said:


> I have a 1.0 but thanks for answering me. I can finally finish this now that I know!


 Your welcome. I told some wrong information. 
A revision 1.6 console doesn’t have a TSOP flash chip, so this method won’t work, you’ll need to buy a modchip instead. Also, If your motherboard is a revision 1.6 motherboard, you will need to replace the capacitor with a new one, or else it won't boot (though it is unnecessary to remove it because they are different capacitors than previous models).

Other then that go for it. once you have the TSOP wired up you can go ahead and a soft mod install then you can use Hexen 2017 to fix everything else.


----------

